# Black Tans



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Couple of pics my black tan yummy mummies Ebony & Elise


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

aww delish


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

nice pic.............. cant seem to get my mice to keep still enough for a pic ...... always on the move......... lol


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I am in love! :lol: I love that color!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Another old thread from Oct 2008.......


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

lol


----------

